# After Snack Snuggle



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie and Hollie just finished there seven layer salad and decided it was time for preening and snuggling are they not the cutest


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww.I love seeing them! They are just too cute!!!!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww , they soo cute!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like Hollie isn't getting any scritches off Minnie! Awww! She is her slave


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Too Cute!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless, they look so lovely.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute together and apart


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous!


----------

